# Active Shooter / Bomb Threat guides



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Came across these in a newsletter today... the "cards" are pretty generic but the larger booklets have some good advice in there. Looks like DHS originally put these together. They have advice on what to do in an active shooter situation and a bomb threat situation (i.e. how far to run!).

http://www.threatjournal.com/shooter/active_shooter_pocket_card.pdf

http://www.threatjournal.com/shooter/active_shooter_booklet.pdf

http://www.threatjournal.com/shooter/DHSbombthreat.pdf

http://www.threatjournal.com/shooter/active_shooter_poster.pdf


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

An excellent WHAT TO DO video for active shooter situations. Share with friends and family. 8min 36sec well spent.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Very well spent.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh man.. I love how it says, "Throw items at the active shooter" . Holy crap!! 
I know what I'd be throwing!! Wink wink


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

taylort5 said:


> Oh man.. I love how it says, "Throw items at the active shooter" . Holy crap!!
> I know what I'd be throwing!! Wink wink


Really? In these scenarios, you're more likely to shoot your fellow classmates than the bad guy... what if the person running through the door is just another terrified innocent looking to hide? You really gonna take the time to see if he's a friendly or not? Or you gonna just start throwing "stuff"??

Throwing items is a distraction, just like the table was a distraction. Gives people time to get behind and take him down. With the added bonus that if he was just a terrified kid *he'll be able to get back up*.

Awesome video. I like that he used the girls for the takedown the instead of just the big guys.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Tom Gresham from GunTalk devoted some time to the issue. One really good suggestion, a flash light. Eyes adjusted to darkness, flash light can temporarily blind the person.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The tactics shown here are absolutly valid and will work.

I had an armed incident about once per month when I was working.

If I was in close proximity to the assalent, I wanted his gun , not my gun.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats a good point about wanting his gun. If several people are overwhelming the shooter with stimulus or flying chairs, his attention may just miss someone tackling him from behind.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

In what few actual active shooter scenarios I've read of, there are a few truths:

1. Those who fight back, stop the attack.
2. Those who run/hide - get found and killed/shot.
3. Those who leave wounded behind, are haunted forever.

So, from what I can tell about these "expert" guides, they all posit a scenario that is an amalgam of recent events. In those situations, the only situations I've read about with a good outcome (bad guy stopped) are where the people ON SCENE fought back.

Barricading? Doesn't this fly in the face of "run away"? Barricaded rooms at columbine high school were entered, and the occupants were shot.
Run Away - several dozen people who were running away in Aurora, were shot in the back.
Hide - The Virginia Tech shooter searched for people hiding, and killed them.


I just can't believe that people are actually reading this stuff and believing it's "good information" it's nothing more than the party line regurgitated. The party line that says "someone else will save you" and "leave it to the professionals".

Notice how all the pamphlets say "keep your hands in view" you know why, right? so that the "highly trained professionals" don't shoot you for being a potential attacker. This does not say "highly trained professional" to me. Most cops will never encounter an actual active shooter scenario in their lifetime. yeah, they train for it - but it's sterile training with all outcomes being anticipated and NO "fog of war" stuff. They're as scared as you are. 

The only way to win these situations, is to fight back. The best way to fight back is to shoot at the bad guy. The only way to be able to do that is to have universal carry. We will never have universal carry because the people that advocate "run away, hide, barricade" are those who have armed guards or have their right to carry insured by their profession. 

Stop this incessant belief in these systems, they don't work. 

How do I know?

Trust me, I do.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Active shooter is a moot point if you have your CHL (concealed handgun license) and you shoot back! Just saying.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

ldmaster said:


> ...Notice how all the pamphlets say "keep your hands in view" you know why, right? so that the "highly trained professionals" don't shoot you for being a potential attacker. This does not say "highly trained professional" to me. Most cops will never encounter an actual active shooter scenario in their lifetime. yeah, they train for it - but it's sterile training with all outcomes being anticipated and NO "fog of war" stuff. They're as scared as you are...


Sterile my arse.

I doubt you're aware of the ALERRT system? Excellent training, held in schools, using live actors and Simunitions.

Ever hear of maintenance training? I'm sure you have. Active shooter response against SWAT acting as the bad guys in unfamiliar buildings. Simunitions, smoke, flash bangs, etc.

How about being students of Beslan, Nickel Mines, Columbine, Binghamton, Omaha, Mumbai, etc.?

Some take it seriously and are prepared. If your local agencies don't or can't because of local ignorance, help them change it. Obviously you are an expert, and they need your help. When do you plan to contact them?

Proper barricading *does* work for those who are not fighters.

CHL holders need to think it through or yes, they might get shot. Re-concealing or simply hiding the firearm as soon as safely possible is paramount. I am a CHL holder only, now. Not active LE. I have been on both sides. I am all for CHL on campus, etc., but we need to think through the response. Practical, legal, etc.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Just about the only place I think allowing guns is a BAD idea is any place serving alcohol, let's be realistic in the fact that a LOT of people are a$$h0l3s when sober, and so much worse inebriated.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> Just about the only place I think allowing guns is a BAD idea is any place serving alcohol, let's be realistic in the fact that a LOT of people are a$$h0l3s when sober, and so much worse inebriated.


In most cases, it's already illegal to get drunk and carry a firearm. So making more laws helps how?

IN MI, with the increase in CPL holders, now bars are starting to get robbed more. Unfortunately, most CPL instructors incorrectly teach that you can not carry a firearm in a bar. MI screwy firearm laws allow you to open carry with a CPL.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

In most places it's also illegal to carry firearms on school campuses or state/federal property. 

What about employees working in a VA hospital, or state university students as shown? 
Your most potent weapon is not your Kimber or your AR15, it's your mind.


----------

